# What is this weed/wildflower?



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

What it this weed/wildflower? It grows in the edge of the woods in shade, I want to ID it so I can see if my rabbits can eat it


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

It's Garlic Mustard - _Alliaria petiolata_. Unfortunately, not safe for rabbits... But, the flowers and leaves are edible for humans! They taste particularly good (depending on your taste-buds) with potato salad.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, garlic mustard. You can make pesto from it - just add olive oil and some parmesan cheese.

I am not sure whether rabbits would even find it tasty, but if it's not safe no reason to try.


----------

